# Oh no! Not another amazing ZK Bomber notice?!?!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone heard of "The_Brain"? I am sure that you have...but if you haven't, you will...becaus Ian has accepted a position within the most formidable bombing unit that this planet has ever seen...Welcome to the Zilla Killas Ian!!

Can't wait to start bombing beside you! The destruction that you have laid, on your own, has been nothing short of remarkable...and by combining your skills with ours, we WILL take over the world!

*BOOM!*​


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Ian!! & PUFF = Watch Out!!! The winner of the ZK Bombing prize may not have to buy another cigar for the next year! :amen:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* I'm honored to join the ZK's and look forward to some future ZK havoc.

*Pinky:* Why did we do this?

*Brain:* With the NST "Trade" with Sweater88 I now see the wisdom of strength in numbers, we could not have done that alone.

*Pinky:* But what about taking over the world?

*Brain:* That will still happen, once I have a new plan.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy Moses. This is madness!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

And you all still share 1 (brain that is...) amazing LOL LOL :dunno:

What a bunch of Goons LMAO


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy crap. ZK is turning into the Yankees of Puff. Is there anyone left that bombs that isn't affiliated with some group?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

:jaw:hone:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:nono:

Another powerful individual falls for the dark side... :dunno:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

max gas said:


> Holy crap. ZK is turning into the Yankees of Puff. Is there anyone left that bombs that isn't affiliated with some group?


There are still a couple out there... and we're bringing up a few in the Team Infidel Camp.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> Holy crap. ZK is turning into the Yankees of Puff. Is there anyone left that bombs that isn't affiliated with some group?


Careful with the Yankees talk. You do realize how many of us are Red Sox fans, right?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ian?????? 

Oh noez..... Look out Puff!!!

Ian, my new found ZK Brother, welcome, glad to have you aboard!! I'm looking forward to bombing along side of you!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:tsk:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Careful with the Yankees talk. You do realize how many of us are Red Sox fans, right?


Red Sox Yankees, they're all the same. They both buy the players they want, thus making them the same.

Being a sox fan right now must be stressful, they're pissing away their wild card lead. They might be enjoying the playoffs from the comforts of their living rooms this year.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

So, some lesser minded group fell under the control of Ian's mind devices. Glad to see it was the ZK's, they were lacking in the creativity department recently.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

akneipp said:


> So, some lesser minded group fell under the control of Ian's mind devices. Glad to see it was the ZK's, they were lacking in the creativity department recently.


I knew I liked you.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ian went from sending out mind control devices to joining the mindless... How quickly one can spiral out of control...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Kipp:* I'm pleased to announce our new leader ... wait, I mean member, the Brain!

*ZK collective*: Baaahhhh!!!

*Kipp:* Yes, once he takes over leadership of our mindless crew of... wait, what am I saying? I mean, once he's taken over... what is wrong with me? Once he's joined in a bombing run, we can...

*Shawn:* HEY LOOK AT MY ASS CRACK!

*Kipp:* Ahem, yes, Shawn. Sorry guys, we brought in new leadershi... sorry, membership, to replace some of the older vets that are growing unstable.

*Pete:* Can I blow Shawn up? Can I, Brain? Can I? Can I? Can I? I'm going to!!! Thanks Brain! Muahahah. Blowing stuff up! Blow up! Blow up!!!!

*Kipp:* Wait, why are you asking the Brain?

*Pete:* Gee, Cap'n, I dunno! Let's blow stuff up! Blow stuff up!! HAAAA!!!

*Kipp:* Aaaaanyway, welcome, Brain, I submit to your authori...WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME! I mean, you have the throne.. , Er I mean floor.

*Brain: *Yes. I do. :: taps fingers together :: Thank you Kipp. You may sit down now. So, my feeble-minded barnyard friends, where were we? Oh yes... my plan to take over the world...


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

You know, I always thought that insanity was when you heard voices in your head... and answered. Now I know that insanity is when you hear voices in your head, answer them and then post it on an internet forum.

Thanks for showing me the way to insanity, gents.

oke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Shawn:* HEY LOOK AT MY ASS CRACK!


I would give you more RG if I could. That whole conversation was hilarious.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...below you will find the minutes from the last gathering of the Squid:

Derek: Hey David...I know what we're going to do today...hey, where's Terry?

Fin


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> ...below you will find the minutes from the last gathering of the Squid:
> 
> Derek: Hey David...TURN THAT BLASTED DRYER OFF, I CAN'T HEAR MYSELF THINK! OK, I know what we're going to do today...hey, where's Terry?
> 
> Fin


Touche. Minor corrections, but that's mostly correct! :smoke:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice!!! :mischief:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

akneipp said:


> So, some lesser minded group fell under the control of Ian's mind devices. Glad to see it was the ZK's, they were lacking in the creativity department recently.


watch your mouth,Boy....as long as I'm running rampant in the Boardroom there is no shortage of creative ways to wreak havoc on this community....I should give you a demonstration of that for your insolence,but I have bigger game to annihilate..I'll just put you on my "to destroy" list,for future reference.


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Careful with the Yankees talk. You do realize how many of us are Red Sox fans, right?


You realize how many of us are Blue Jays fans right? Right? oh...I'll just go back to my corner...:razz:

Congrats on joining the ZK's! Just wait until I form my maple syrup bomb squad. I can't send cigars for cheap, but I sure can send some amazing maple syrup!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have a feeling Adam might move up higher on that list quite a bit sooner then you think Pete.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Anyone heard of "The_Brain"? I am sure that you have...but if you haven't, you will...becaus Ian has accepted a position within the most formidable bombing unit that this planet has ever seen...Welcome to the Zilla Killas Ian!!
> 
> Can't wait to start bombing beside you! The destruction that you have laid, on your own, has been nothing short of remarkable...and by combining your skills with ours, we WILL take over the world!
> 
> *BOOM!*​


this is a monumental week for the ZK...not only do we pick up "Dan the Destroyer" Dahu....but now that little evil genius mouse The Brian....my mind is reeling with possibilities.

Cap'n..I don't normally say this,but you and Shawn have outdone yourselves in the recruiting department...major kudos to you both:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

all I can really say to the rest of the Puff bombing community is that you guys are SCREWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWED!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> watch your mouth,Boy.....


Well, he capitalized "Boy"... so the llama has some respect for you!



ouirknotamuzd said:


> as long as I'm running rampant in the Boardroom there is no shortage of creative ways to wreak havoc on this community.....


I'm a surviving victim of Pete's "creativity", and he's no slouch! That last bomb was full of interesting and creative touch! :smoke:

Although that Zombie Ninja sure has been pesky. He's kind of like a child... I find it very difficult to say no to him.

So very difficult to say no...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, he capitalized "Boy"... so the llama has some respect for you!
> 
> I'm a surviving victim of Pete's "creativity", and he's no slouch! That last bomb was full of interesting and creative touch! :smoke:
> 
> ...


Maybe we should send a Zombie Ninja and mind control bomb next time.....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> Maybe we should send a Zombie Ninja and mind control bomb next time.....


Wait, are you suggesting sending a Zombie Ninja trained to attack me with a mind control device? Or a Zombie Ninja that's under the control of mind control device is going to attack me? Or is the Zombie Ninja going to send the mind control bomb? I'm confused, Brain.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait, are you suggesting sending a Zombie Ninja trained to attack me with a mind control device? Or a Zombie Ninja that's under the control of mind control device is going to attack me? Or is the Zombie Ninja going to send the mind control bomb? I'm confused, Brain.


I think that's why ZK brought him aboard, to confuse us and make us dumber


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> I think that's why ZK brought him aboard, to confuse us and make us dumber


Trying to bring us down to their level, eh?


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> watch your mouth,Boy....as long as I'm running rampant in the Boardroom there is no shortage of creative ways to wreak havoc on this community....I should give you a demonstration of that for your insolence,but I have bigger game to annihilate..I'll just put you on my "to destroy" list,for future reference.


YAWN........


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I would give you _*a lobotomy*_ if I could. That whole conversation was _*embarrassing*_.


fixed it..much better.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ...below you will find the minutes from the last gathering of the Squids:
> 
> Derek: Hey David...I know what we're going to do today...hey, where's Terry?
> 
> ...


fixed that one,too


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Maybe we should send a Zombie Ninja and mind control bomb next time.....


that's already been done....we have to keep these minor bombing groups guessing so they can stay sharp and come up with new ways to amuse us with their antics.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Um. 

I'm confused...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

akneipp said:


> So, some lesser minded group fell under the control of Ian's mind devices. Glad to see it was the ZK's, they were lacking in the creativity department recently.


Honey Badgers rock! They're totally badass... they get bit by a cobra, they don't care. They just take a little rest, then they get back up.

That video just rocks. LOL.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Kipp:* I'm pleased to announce our new leader ... wait, I mean member, the Brain!
> 
> *ZK collective*: Baaahhhh!!!
> 
> ...


Bwahhh ha ha ha ha ha! This was hilarious!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I would give you more RG if I could. That whole conversation was hilarious.


Done! I gave him RG just for that little quote alone. LOL.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Edited for clarity:



ouirknotamuzd said:


> watch your mouth,Boy....as long as I'm *having the runs, rampant in the Bathroom* there is no shortage of creative ways to *use TP in* this community....I should give you *diarreah* for your insolence,but I have bigger *things to flush*..I'll just *be sure to put the lid down*,for future reference.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Edited for clarity:


Neal:

The editors of _Cigar Aficionado_ just placed a conference call in. They had been thinking about retaining you as a freelance.

Now, not so much...

:ss


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

More ZKs... yay... :blah:

Haha.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Neal:
> 
> The editors of _Cigar Aficionado_ just placed a conference call in. They had been thinking about retaining you as a freelance.
> 
> ...


Awww... dang, Terry. I so wanted to write for them. Was looking forward to all the advertising money I'd take in for doing reviews on all of the cigars that purchase advertising space from them. Dang. Ah well, another day, perhaps? Maybe I'll get a call from Cigar Snobs Magazine or Smoke...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> all I can really say to the rest of the Puff bombing community is that you guys are SCREWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWED!!!!


Well Pete, I will say this... History has shown time and time again that quantity is not a quality. While the ZKs can mass some impressive numbers, the strategists at Team Infidel will continue our subversive guerilla tactics.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> :nono:
> 
> Another powerful individual falls for the dark side... :dunno:


Funny, Darth Vader was always my favorite movie character.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that was The Emperor,Dude....I always resented Darth for throwing him into that reactor just cuz he was doing the Universe a favor by trying to kill the hopelessly-boring Luke Skywalker..go figger..kill a fun villain and save a dull hero...sometimes,Life just doesn't make sense.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Funny, Darth Vader was always my favorite movie character.


Okay, fine. Does this work better for you, Ian?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I think that was The Emperor,Dude....I always resented Darth for throwing him into that reactor just cuz he was doing the Universe a favor by trying to kill the hopelessly-boring Luke Skywalker..go figger..kill a fun villain and save a dull hero...sometimes,Life just doesn't make sense.


Ya know, Pete, for a Llama, you just made sense. I actually agree with you. Luke Skywalker was a snivelling little empty-head and HE should have been the one that Darth tossed down that pit.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I think this might actually cover just about everything in this thread...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I think that was The Emperor,Dude....I always resented Darth for throwing him into that reactor just cuz he was doing the Universe a favor by trying to kill the hopelessly-boring Luke Skywalker..go figger..kill a fun villain and save a dull hero...sometimes,Life just doesn't make sense.


You miss the point, I saw Star Wars the first time when I was 5. I left the theater and my parents asked me what I thought of the hero. I said I loved Darth Vader and Han Solo..... Queue leather couch sessions here...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I think that was The Emperor,Dude....I always resented Darth for throwing him into that reactor just cuz he was doing the Universe a favor by trying to kill the hopelessly-boring Luke Skywalker..go figger..kill a fun villain and save a dull hero...sometimes,Life just doesn't make sense.


I know that was the emperor, I meant that it made me feel like being recruited by him&#8230; Just like Darth...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

do you guys travel in single file lines to hide your numbers?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> do you guys travel in single file lines to hide your numbers?


yup..that way when the hurtin' starts,you only see one of us at a time,so you can never really tell when the hurtin' stops.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yup..that way when the hurtin' starts,you only see one of us at a time,so you can never really tell when the hurtin' stops.


He already knows that from his NST experience.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I know that was the emperor, I meant that it made me feel like being recruited by him&#8230; Just like Darth...


gotcha....I know how you feel...Shawn lured me in the same way...he's kind of like a Venus Fly Trap....you get drawn in by the nice,big-hearted lug stuff,then SNAP!!!!...yer doomed to a life of rampant destruction and Kipp's YouTube videos.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I know that was the emperor, I meant that it made me feel like being recruited by him&#8230; Just like Darth...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

too many thank yous for Pete apparently so I will go ahead and post a pic of the Zk boardroom, as I imagine it


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> :nono:
> 
> Another powerful individual falls for the dark side... :dunno:


just plain awesome


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

invisible boobies?...must be a Canadian thing:hmm::noidea:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

< _I don't get it either, but hey. I'm always up for a little symphony humor..._ >


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> gotcha....I know how you feel...Shawn lured me in the same way...he's kind of like a Venus Fly Trap....you get drawn in by the nice,big-hearted lug stuff,then SNAP!!!!...yer doomed to a life of rampant destruction *and Kipp's YouTube videos*.


I still wanna know who taught Kipp how to do YouTube videos? I take no responsibility for that because _"...that sh!t just ain't right!" :shocked:_


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I wouldn't put it past one of the Squids to teach him how,just to torment us all just a little more.


----------

